# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha Saloia

## Pedro Alvela

Boas,

com o futuro upgrade previsto, a colecta à "origem" é cada vez mais uma alternativa necessária... :yb624:  

Embora esteja a 5 min de carro da zona de praias, a verdade é que a zona do Oeste nunca a vi aqui debatida e o receio nunca me levou a fazer desta água uma alternativa para o meu aqua. :Admirado:  

Será que alguém tem experiência, informação ou conselhos que me possa ajudar a ajuizar a qualidade da água nestas bandas (Sta Rita, Sta Cruz...)?

Abraços.

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

... Ora, a região oeste a manifestar-se.

Tenho aqua à 3 anos e colecto desde sempre no pontão da praia dos pescadores e são vários os que aí colectam sempre com sucesso.

Por experiencia pior mesmo é conseguir uma reunião de membros, mas nada como tentar!

Um abraço,
João Pedro Pereira

----------


## Bruno Tome

Boas,

 Já tenho o meu aquário a dois anos e sempre utilizei agua das praias de Santa Cruz, e até agora não tive nenhum problema com isso.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

Não querendo influenciar mas visto que até existe quem conhece o local organizem uma recolha atempadamente e vão ver que é uma forma de convivio e troca de conhecimentos muito interessante e saudável. Boa sorte.

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Albino

Boas, eu recolho na zona da praia azul, zona rochosa, de fácil acesso e até agora nunca tive problemas.

----------


## Pedro Alvela

Bem, então parece que estou com sorte.
Tenho aqui uma bombinha por estrear há dois meses( daquelas de 12V para uma coluna de água de até 10m) que quero experimentar. A Praia azul parece-me ser uma zona simpática para lançar a mangueira....
As vossas recolhas como é que estão a faze-las? À "unha" com os bidons "às costas"? Ou já há o fumaças do oeste?LOL

Vou dar uma vista de olhos e procurar a melhor forma de parar o carro e lançar a mangueira directa para a água.. que isto de andar a carregar com os bidons pesa muito, eh,eh,eh

Depois temos que seguir a sugestão do Joaquim e combinar aí uma colecta com a malta toda.
Continuem a vir daí as vossas experiências com as águas saloias.

Abraços

----------


## Bruno Tome

Boas,
Eu tenho feito as minhas colectas á unha.E ultimamente tenho feito na zona rochosa da praia Azul.
 Quando quiserem fazer uma colecta , é só dizer.

----------


## Diogo Matias

Mais um da zona Oeste que se acusa... 
Ainda não tenho salgado, mas pretendo monta-lo no futuro próximo, mas será apenas um nano. No entanto, se marcarem uma colecta, ou um convívio digam qualquer coisa  :Wink:

----------

